
Report claims Magic Leap used fake tech demos and is years behind schedule - davidkhess
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/magic-leap-dead-report-claims-company-used-fake-tech-demos-years-behind-schedule-1595726
======
codelitt
Here is a much better (and the original source) article:
[https://www.theinformation.com/the-reality-behind-magic-
leap](https://www.theinformation.com/the-reality-behind-magic-leap)

The article posted literally says: the Verge says that The Information says...

>"The Verge, which quotes an exclusive article from The Information, reports
that..."

------
biocomputation
In light of all the technical problems with regular VR, it should surprise no
one that Magic Leap is in trouble.

Consider all the information about reality you need in order to pull this off
at scale ( as shown in the video at least ). Yeah, it's possible get this
information, but we're nowhere near having it right now. Of course this is
before we even discuss the hardware problems, and it sounds like there are
serious issues there too.

You have Google trying to make Daydream into some kind of Prada-inspired objet
d'art, and you have all the headset manufacturers trying to port games to
stimulate demand. The fact that they are spending so much time and energy
trying to stimulate demand is the biggest clue that it's going to fail. Yet
all the proponents think that the industry is just 1 'killer app' away from
huge penetration.

The amount of resources being exhausted trying to stimulate demand tell me
that there's absolutely no consumer thirst for VR in general. Early adopters
don't constitute large, liquid markets. People in VR talk about game-sized or
iPhone sized markets, but I see no evidence of this in the real world. How
long did it take Oculus to sell 1 million units? How long did it take Sony to
sell 10 million units of the PS4?

In Seattle, I hear plenty of people talk about phones and computers and apps
and web stuff, but no one in my tech heavy circle of friends ever talks about
VR. There are one or two graphics blogs based in Seattle that have mentioned
VR stuff a few times now and then, but that's it.

People have said the exact same things about 3D televisions and VR. Yet I
don't know a single person who bought one and I've never even seen one in the
wild.

The tech just doesn't excite enough people.

------
calebio
Not sure how kosher this is but, if you want to read without the blurring,
paste in URL:

    
    
      javascript:$('#v_main').attr('style', '')

------
xfour
Two things come to mind. 1.4 Billion Dollars raised. Secondly headquarters in
Florida, where most shady companies are based, wonder a coincidence

~~~
joezydeco
There actually is a large tech nexus in the Lauderdale area.

Motorola used to have a large R&D & factory down there working on pagers.
Mobility was there until recently. A lot of talent sprung from there. XM Radio
was developed down there, for example.

~~~
CardenB
Having spent several years growing up there with lots of connections still
living there, "large nexus" is a huge overstatement.

------
justinzollars
Do we all have adblock installed? (is this the reason there is such little
discussion)

~~~
johansch
I have an adblocker - and could read the article without tricks. The reason
I'm not commenting is that I'm not surprised and don't really have anything to
add to the topic.

